
Navigation App Is Making Traffic Unmanageable - maxerickson
https://spectrum.ieee.org/computing/hardware/your-navigation-app-is-making-traffic-unmanageable
======
a3n
>Without the ability to invest in new technology, cities can’t catch up with
these big technology providers and instead fall back on regulation. For
example, Portland, Ore., Seattle, and many other cities have lowered the speed
limits on residential streets to 20 miles per hour.

Probably a minority view, but as a semi truck driver who is sometimes routed
through residential streets that are nevertheless truck routes, I appreciate
these low speed limits. Because I'm probably already going that slow, or
slower, and these limits give me two benefits: cover for going that slow, and
reducing motivation for people to try to zip around me.

EDIT: And hey, stop trying to zip around me. :-)

